# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Восстановление пароля в Skype

## sergey888

Кто знает программу для восстановления пароля в Skype  :Wink: 

P.S. Skype установлен на компе, но автоматом не заходит, пароль не известен и система восстановления пароля не подойдет, так что такие варианты не предлагать  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bacardi

Может быть запросить пароль на электронную почту?

----------


## sergey888

> Может быть запросить пароль на электронную почту?


Увы, но все не так просто  :Wink:  
Мне нужна именно программа которая сможет достать пароль на скайп из винды. Думал может такая существует, но все с которыми сталкивался очень уж похожи на замаскированные трояны  :Cheesy:

----------


## Val_Ery

*sergey888*, 
На самом деле программа такая существует, даже две... Одна - ластбит, другая - атомик
Вопрос в другом... Тот самый хэш, который АЕС-256, должен хранится в файле config.xml. И записывается он в этот конф в тот момент, когда вы ставите крыжик "запомнить пароль". То есть, нет крыжика -> нет хэша -> нет автоматического входа...
Да, конф-файл должен располагаться в каталоге пользователя, в директории скайп. Посмотрите, тэг аккаунт, в нем credentials. Если есть что-то неудобоваримо-многострочное - это оно, можно натравливать программы  :Smiley: 
И ещё, софтины платные, ластбит тот вАще прошлогодний (это я к тому, что с перекупкой скайпа в системе регистрации могло что-то изменится, а сам проверить их работоспособность не могу - Виндой уже давно не ползуюсь :Smiley: )
=========
Кстати, про восстановление пароля мастером... Когда ещё пользовался Виндой, забыл скайповый пароль, через их сайт восстановил (с указанием майла), зашёл в скайп и понял... что я ещё до кучи забыл логин  :Smiley:  Было такое, было...

----------


## Matias

Чтобы в будущем избежать повторения таких ситуаций, настоятельно рекомендую пользоваться менеджером паролей. Лично я использую KeePass.

----------

